
Show HN: Testfly – On-demand app testers for $1 - project7
https://testfly.app/
======
project7
I have just launched Testfly - an ultimate tool to help app makers hire
thousands of verified app testers with just a few clicks.

Before Testfly, I've been running several tech communities over a couple of
years and gathered 66,574 verified testers for this.

I put one of my apps on Testfly for a live demo so that anyone can see how it
works - [https://testfly.app/demo](https://testfly.app/demo).

Of course, any positive/negative feedbacks are so welcome!

